# Canyon verweigert Garantie/Gewährleistung



## Winston Smith (9. Juni 2009)

Ich habe ein Problem mit Canyon. Vor 2,5 Monaten habe ich mein Canyon Rad zur Inspektion an Canyon geschickt. Bei der Inspektion wurde festgestellt das an meinem zum damaligen Zeitpunkt 10 Monate altem Rad die Federgabel einen angeblichen Defekt aufweist und zum Hersteller geschickt werden muss. Real genutzt hatte ich das Rad zu dem Zeitpunkt nur ca. 3 Monate, ein Defekt an der Federgabel habe ich nicht bemerkt. Weder in der Funktion noch optisch war der kleinste Defekt, bzw. Kratzer erkennbar.

Laut Canyon gilt in diesem Fall die Garantie, bzw. Gewährleistung nicht, ich soll die Reparatur voll zahlen. Ich wäre laut Canyon innerhalb eines Jahres verpflichtet an der Federgabel eine Inspektion durchzuführen, ansonsten erlischt die Garantie, bzw. Gewährleistung. Da ich das Rad vor Ablauf eines Jahres aber zur Inspektion an Canyon geschickt habe, bin ich der Meinung meiner "Verpflichtung" nachgekommen zu sein.

Laut Auskunft des Monteurs hätte ich die Reparatur auch zahlen müssen, wenn ich das Rad schon nach 3 Monaten an Canyon zurückgeschickt hätte.

Ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich die Argumentation nicht. Verweigert mir Canyon die Gewährleistung/Garantie rechtswidrig?


----------



## f.e.a.r.m.e. (9. Juni 2009)

Hi,

ich würde die Reparatur von Canyon nicht durchführen lassen.
Sie sollen Dir die Gabel "defekt" zurück schicken.

Natürlich gibt es Defekte die nicht unter die Garantie eines Produktes fallen. Interesant ist, warum Canyon den Defekt nicht im Einzelnen erläutert.

Wenn Du die Gabel dann "defekt" zurück hast, kannst Du sie immernoch zum jeweiligen Distributor bzw. Service Center schicken (was Du eh tun musst um die Garantie auf Dämpfer und Gabel zu erhalten) und Dich dann mit dem über den "Defekt" streiten.

Lass Dir von Canyon auf jeden Fall den festgestellten Defekt schriftlich dokumentieren und sende das mit der Gabel zum Distri bzw. Service Center.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaltumformer (9. Juni 2009)

Mal wieder der Klassiker. Canyon darf/soll erstmal das ausbaden was der Federgabelhersteller an Knorz baut.  

Was ist denn defekt, was solls Kosten?

Thema *Gewährleistung*:

Grundsätzlich beträgt die Gewährleistung entsprechend § 438 Abs. 1 Nr. 3 BGB 24 Monate bzw. 2 Jahre. Nach 6 Monaten tritt Beweislastumkehr ein. Du musst also nun beweisen das der Mangel schon beim Kauf bzw. Übergabe durch Canyon vorlag. Also dir canyon kein mangelfreies Rad bzw. Federgabel geliefert hat. Wären es weniger als 6 Monate ist Canyon in der Beweispflicht. Wohl gemerkt geht es nicht um einen Defekt z.B. in Form von Verschleiss sondern um einen Mangel an der Sache bei sachgemäßer Benutzung. Es ist normal das so ein Mangel auch erst später sichtbar werden kann, daher gibt es 24 Monate Gewährleistung in diesem Fall.

Mit 10 Monaten liegst du innerhalb der Frist für die Federgabel (im Handbuch mit "Öl wechseln, Service" bezeichnet) die Canyon mit "jährlich" angibt. "Schrauben kontrollieren" ist mit monatlich angegeben. An anderer Stelle im Handbuch steht zwar eine 'Empfehlung' das eine erste Inspektion des Rades nach 100 bis 300 km oder innerhalb 6 Monaten erfolgen "sollte", aber das ist von der Formulierung 'non mandatory'. Also kein Muss und bezieht sich auch nicht ausdrücklich auf die Federgabel sondern Schaltung nachstellen, Speichen etc. Zumal für die Federgabel eben an anderer Stelle im Handbuch explizit ein Intervall für die Federgabel mit 'jährlich' angegeben ist.

Im rockshox Handbuch ist z.b. der bzw die Ölwechselintervalle mit 100h und 50h angegeben. Also unmittelbarer mit der tatsächlichen Benutzung verküpft und somit unter Umständen kürzer als 'jährlich'. Aber ich habe noch keine Gabel mit direktem Betriebsstundenzähler gesehen. Das lässt sich wenn dann nur indirekt und Pi mal Daumen am Verschleiss festmachen.

Handelt es sich um einen Mangel entsprechend Gewährleistung ist in diesem Zusammenhang Interessant wer die Kosten trägt. Das wird in §439 BGB Abs. 2 eindeutig klargestellt, weshalb es daran absolut nichts zu rütteln gibt:

"Der Verkäufer hat die zum Zwecke der Nacherfüllung erforderlichen Aufwendungen, insbesondere Transport-, Wege-, Arbeits- und Materialkosten zu tragen."

Thema *Garantie*:
Canyon selbst gibt "nur" eine freiwillige Garantie (5 Jahre) auf den Rahmen und knüpft das auch an gewisse Bedingungen. (Erstbesitzer, Sachgemäßge Benutzung wie von Canyon definiert). Also unabhängig von der gesetzl. vorgeschrieben Gewährleistung über 24 Monate.

Rockshox / sram corporation gibt dir eine Garantie (wiederum unabhängig von der Gewährleistung) von 2 Jahren auf die Federgabel. Knüpft das aber auch z.B. an Bedingungen wie Erstbesitzer. Allerdings werden dort (Handbuch rockshox) die Worte Gewährleistung und Garantie etwas durcheinander geworfen was vermutlich einer schlampigen Übersetzung zu verdanken ist. Typischer China/Taiwan (t)ouch   Allerdings ist die Überschrift "Garantieumfang" eindeutig zu verstehen. Die Liste die sram als dem natürlichen Verschleiss unterliegend aufzählt, ist allerdings auch nicht gerade kurz. Aber dennoch eine gewisse Erweiterung über die Gewährleistung hinaus.

Wobei man dann bei einem auftretendem 'Defekt' immer noch genau schauen muss ob es wirklich ein verschleissbedingter Defekt oder eben doch ein 'echter' Mangel ist. Nichts ist für die Ewigkeit gebaut. Und hier wird es dann spannend. Denn dann wird man schnell mit dem beliebten Satz abgespeist: "Stand der Technik", um einer Gewährleistung / Garantieleistung aus dem Weg zu gehen. Diesen Satz ("Stand der Technik") mal merken.  

Auch ist es nicht möglich etwas grundsätzlich als Verschleissteil zu definieren und dann jegliche Haftung von vornherein abzulehnen - das geht natürlich nicht. Auch ein Verschleissteil kann einen eindeutigen Mangel haben.

Im Falle einer *Garantie*leistung (hier greift dann §439 BGB nicht) kann der Verkäufer oder Hersteller selbst definieren wer die Kosten zu tragen hat. ( Transport-, Wege-, Arbeits- und Materialkosten). Canyon definiert das dann im Fall der erweitern Garantie auf den Rahmen wie folgt " [...],weitergehende Kosten wie Montage, Transport etc. werden von uns nicht übernommen".  

Hoffe alle Klarheiten sind beseitigt.

Wenn es sich um einen andern Federgabelhersteller handelt entsprechend mal da ins Handbuch reinschauen.


Gruß


----------



## Winston Smith (9. Juni 2009)

Der Hersteller der Federgabel ist Fox. Defekt soll die sog. "Gabelkrone" sein, sie macht laut Auskunft des Monteurs "Geräusche". An mangelnder Pflege oder unsachgemäßem Umgang liegt dies definitiv nicht, ich bin mit dem Rad immer sehr pfleglich umgegangen. Diese Gabelkrone wird beim Hersteller komplett getauscht.


----------



## BillGehts (9. Juni 2009)

Winston Smith,

Genau den gleichen Ärger hatte ich auch mit Canyon. Bei mir trat der Defekt aber deutlich früher auf und Canyon hat trotzdem die Garantie verweigert. Es war sogar noch schlimmer. Man hat mir versprochen den Fall zu prüfen und sich danach einfach nicht mehr gemeldet. Auf Nachfragen reagiert einfach niemand.

Ich habe den Fall an die Redaktionen von Bike und Mountainbike geschickt. Da Dein Fall sehr ähnlich zu meinem gelagert ist würde ich Dir empfehlen das auch zu tun.

Vielleicht kann man auch einen neuen Thread hier im Forum eröffnen in dem sich Leute vereinigen die von Canyon geprellt worden. Diese Fälle sollten dann aber wirklich hieb- und stichfest sein und einen lückenlosen Schriftverkehr/Mailverkehr   aufweisen. 

Mit so einem Sammelhthread kann man auch besser an die Presse gehen und dort Aufmerksamkeit erreichen.


----------



## decolocsta (9. Juni 2009)

> n die von Canyon geprellt worden


----------



## f.e.a.r.m.e. (9. Juni 2009)

BillGehts schrieb:


> Winston Smith,
> 
> [...] Canyon hat trotzdem die Garantie verweigert. [...]



Ich wiederhole es noch mal für Dich ... Garantie hat nichts mit kostenloser Reparatur zutun.



BillGehts schrieb:


> Winston Smith,
> 
> Ich habe den Fall an die Redaktionen von Bike und Mountainbike geschickt. Da Dein Fall sehr ähnlich zu meinem gelagert ist würde ich Dir empfehlen das auch zu tun.



Oh gut, dann haben die was zum Lesen für die Mittagspause ...



BillGehts schrieb:


> Winston Smith,
> 
> Vielleicht kann man auch einen neuen Thread hier im Forum eröffnen in dem sich Leute vereinigen die von Canyon geprellt worden. Diese Fälle sollten dann aber wirklich hieb- und stichfest sein und einen lückenlosen Schriftverkehr/Mailverkehr   aufweisen.
> 
> Mit so einem Sammelhthread kann man auch besser an die Presse gehen und dort Aufmerksamkeit erreichen.


 
... jetzt fehlt mir die Motivation

@Winston

Mit Kommunikation und Kooperation erreicht man oft mehr als mit Konfrontation. Lies Dir die Garantieunterlagen zu Deiner Gabel gut durch und handle danach.

Gruß


----------



## Kaltumformer (9. Juni 2009)

Eine Geräusche machende Gabelkrone hört sich jetzt erstmal nicht nach "Stand der Technik" oder einer Produkteigenschaft von Fox Gabeln an - die eher keine 'Billiggabeln' produzieren.  Zumal Canyon den Austausch, wie du schreibst, ja schon selbst veranlasst hat. Da würde ich davon ausgehen, das die Sache im Keim schon vorhanden war bei Übergabe und würde Rückfragen warum dies dann nicht unter Gewährleistung (24 Monate) fallen soll. Das hat man dir doch sicher schon begründet? Kommt höchstens unsachgemäße Nutzung in Frage. Aber da steht dann deine Aussage gegen Aussage Canyon wenn sonst keine 'Spuren am Rad' darauf hinweisen. Also das du unsachgemäß damit umgegangen bist. Getreu dem Motto das einen Kunden nicht 'verarschen' wollen und kulant wie ich Canyon bisher kennen gelernt habe würde es mich interessieren warum man dir dann eine Rechnung aufbrummen will (?). Rückstellungen für so Fälle haben sie ja genug gebildet.   Ich bin kein Zweiradmechaniker und kenne den Fall als solches ja auch nicht bis ins letzte Detail.

Wenn du nach 10 Monaten das Rad zur Inspektion gebracht hast und jetzt nach 12,5 Monaten (?) diesen 'Bescheid' von Canyon bekommen hast könnte evtl. hier eine Ursache liegen (Frist 'jährlich für Gabel' überschritten) zusammen mit dem Stress der offenbar bei Canyon gerade vorherrscht.  Aber das erfährt man nur wenn man miteinander ein wenig Konversation betreibt (sofern möglich  ). Canyon steht als Kunde bei sram prinzipiell in der gleichen bzw. ähnlichen Situation wie du gegenüber canyon ("Wer-bleibt-auf-den-Kosten-Sitzen-Frage"). Aber dein Ansprechpartner ist der Verkäufer: Canyon.

Ein Forum ("Sammelthread" anonymer Schreiber) oder Zeitschrift als Druckmittel zu verwenden sind wirklich granatenmäßig diplomatische Hilfsmittel wenns um einen vertrauenvolle Zusammenarbeit geht. Das ist dann schon eher 'Herstellermobbing' angesichts der Situation:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=396640

Also wirklich nur der letztmögliche Weg wenn die Situation absolut festgefahren ist - bei dem aber sicher einiges an Porzellan kaputt geht... *kopfschüttel* 

Sollte sich die Situation auf absehbare Zeit nicht kontinuierlich verbessern und mit der Entwicklung Schritt halten macht Canyon sich lächerlich und hängt sich selbst ab. Entweder Premium preiswert, oder billig. Irgendwie kann ich den Ansatz nicht so ganz verstehen. Aber bei fast schon exponentiellen  Wachstumsraten von jährlich um 40% (bin mal auf die 2008er Zahlen und Geschäftsbericht gespannt, ich schätze mal 35 Mio Umsatz) wird man sicher schnell vom eigenen Wachstum überannt und muss ganz schön Gas geben. Also auch prozentual gesehen in der Qualität besser werden, sonst ist es auch kein Wunder das auch hier im Forum, rein mathematisch gesehen, mehr Negativberichte auftauchen. Bin mal gespannt wann in Koblenz angebaut werden muss oder wieder der erste Bürocontainer auf dem Hof steht.


----------



## BillGehts (9. Juni 2009)

Es soll eben genau kein anonymer Sammelthread sondern eine Sammelstelle für Leute die Probleme mit Canyon haben werden. Dort werden dann Kundennnummern und der Schriftverkehr zum Problem gesammelt und an die Presse weitergeleitet. Alles was nicht hieb- und stichfest ist wird nicht angenommen. 

Es war auch nur ein Vorschlag der nicht angenommen werden muss. Bitte führt keine Grundsatzdiskussion darüber. Wer mitmachen will kann sich auch per PN bei mir melden.


----------



## dreamdeep (9. Juni 2009)

Die Sache ist doch ganz klar, Gabel ist defekt, dieser Defekt wurde innerhalb eines Jahres festgestellt, Händler ist Canyon. Also muss Canyon auch die Garantie/Gewährleistung übernehmen.

Warum sich Canyon mit solchen AKtionen einen schlechten Ruf macht, ist mir schleierhaft


----------



## Niederbayer (9. Juni 2009)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> ...........Wachstumsraten von jährlich um 40% (bin mal auf die 2008er Zahlen und Geschäftsbericht gespannt, ich schätze mal 35 Mio Umsatz) wird man sicher schnell vom eigenen Wachstum überannt und muss ganz schön Gas geben. ............



Woher hast Du den die Zahlen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaltumformer (9. Juni 2009)

http://www.ebundesanzeiger.de/

Als Suchbegriff "Canyon" eingeben. 1. Suchergebnis. (Jahresabschluss zum Geschäftsjahr vom 01.10.2006 bis zum 30.09.2007). Da werden schon einige "Rädchen" verkauft.

Gruß


----------



## mrosenb. canyon (9. Juni 2009)

Im Sinne einer objektiven Meinungsbildung möchte ich hier mal unsere Sicht der Dinge darstellen:

Da ich nur vermuten kann, um welchen Vorgang es sich bei "Winston Smith" handelt (anonymität soll ja gewahrt werden), kann ich nur Grundsätzliches wiedergeben.
CANYON verweigert keine Garantie / Gewährleistungsansprüche, dies mal vorweg. "Kaltumformer" hat das Thema ja schon recht ausführlich beschrieben, dem ist auch nichts hinzuzufügen. Es ist nun mal eine Tatsache, dass wir FOX-Federelemente zum deutschen Importeur, Fa. toxoholic´s, einschicken um Garantiearbeiten dort durchführen zu lassen. WIR dürfen solche Arbeiten nicht durchführen. Dies schreibt der Hersteller, FOX Racing Shox USA so vor.
Da es sich somit um Garantiearbeiten und keine Gewährleistung handelt, kann der Importeur Bedingungen daran knüpfen: Die regelmäßige Durchführung von Wartungen. Und genau darum geht es, es ist eine KOSTENPFLICHTIGE Wartung fällig und dann wird auch der KOSTENFREIE Austausch der Krone durchgeführt. 
Genauso sah es auch bei "BillGehts" aus; Kostenpflichtige Wartung stand an, Garantierarbeiten wurden kostenfrei durchgeführt.
Es mag sein, dass diese Geschäftspraktik nicht besonders Kundenfreundlich scheint, aber erstens haben wir, CANYON, uns dies so nicht ausgedacht und zweitens kann ein Hersteller nur für die Funktion garantieren, wenn ein bestimmter Wartungsaufwand betrieben wird. Dafür ist die verbaute Technik im inneren einer Gabel/Dämpfers zu "zu präzise" und Dichtungen un Öl unterliegen nun mal einem Verschleiß. So, nun hoffe ich mal, dass etwas Klarheit in die ganze Thematik gekommen ist und des weiteren wünsche ich mir das das Thema sachlich behandelt wird.
Grüsse aus Koblenz

Michael


----------



## f.e.a.r.m.e. (9. Juni 2009)

Der Thread sollte "sachlich" geschlossen werden.


----------



## decolocsta (9. Juni 2009)

Hauptsache es wurde mal wieder Stimmung gegen Canyon gemacht


----------



## schappi (9. Juni 2009)

Es gibt halt immer wieder Leute deren größtes Problem liegt zwischen den Ohren!
Aber dann sind immer die Anderen schuld!


----------



## cxfahrer (9. Juni 2009)

He ihr Schlaumeier, das Problem liegt doch darin, dass man zB eigentlich nur die Reparatur auf Garantie will, aber durch die lange Bearbeitungszeit von 2.5 Monaten plötzlich ein Service fällig ist. Nicht ok ist in diesem Fall der Ausfall der Gabel und damit idR des Bikes über 2.5 Monate! Da tät ich aber als Entschädigung einen kostenlosen Service erwarten, aber heutzutage... naja...

Auch andersrum haben schon Leute mit Fox/Toxo  Ärger gehabt, als sie einen Service machen lassen wollten und dieser dann eine lange Liste ausgetauschter angeblich/tatsächlich defekter Teile enthielt. Einem Bekannten wurde da mal eben die komplette Standrohreinheit getauscht, weil ein kleiner Kratzer oben im Standrohr war. 
Damit sollte man zwar rechnen wenn man was zum Service schickt, aber wenn ich mit ner RockShox zu einem örtlichen Service-Stützpunkt-Händler gehe ist das eben etwas anders.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom23" (9. Juni 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> He ihr Schlaumeier, das Problem liegt doch darin, dass man zB eigentlich nur die Reparatur auf Garantie will, aber durch die lange Bearbeitungszeit von 2.5 Monaten plötzlich ein Service fällig ist. Nicht ok ist in diesem Fall der Ausfall der Gabel und damit idR des Bikes über 2.5 Monate! Da tät ich aber als Entschädigung einen kostenlosen Service erwarten, aber heutzutage... naja...
> 
> Auch andersrum haben schon Leute mit Fox/Toxo  Ärger gehabt, als sie einen Service machen lassen wollten und dieser dann eine lange Liste ausgetauschter angeblich/tatsächlich defekter Teile enthielt. Einem Bekannten wurde da mal eben die komplette Standrohreinheit getauscht, weil ein kleiner Kratzer oben im Standrohr war.
> Damit sollte man zwar rechnen wenn man was zum Service schickt, aber wenn ich mit ner RockShox zu einem örtlichen Service-Stützpunkt-Händler gehe ist das eben etwas anders.



Good Point, aber der Service wäre doch so oder so fällig nach der Zeit, mach ich einen Denkfehler, wenn ja, dann korrigiere mich bitte.

ausser man nimmt die Garantieleistung mit und lässt danach keinen Service machen und verliert die Garantie. Ned so einfach der Fall. Aber man kann, wie du schon sagst, durch ein kulantes Bonbon das ganze bestimmt ein bisserl entschärfen.


----------



## Winston Smith (9. Juni 2009)

tom23";6002137 schrieb:
			
		

> Good Point, aber der Service wäre doch so oder so fällig nach der Zeit, mach ich einen Denkfehler, wenn ja, dann korrigiere mich bitte.



Das ist der Punkt. Der Service der Gabel wäre NACH dem Einliefern des Rades bei Canyon fällig geworden, der Fehler trat aber VOR Ablauf der Frist ein.

Nicht das wir uns falsch verstehen. Ich respektiere die Vorgehensweise und Kundenfreundlichkeit der Canyon Mitarbeiter sehr, Herr Rosenbaum und Kollegen waren sehr freundlich und zuvorkommend zu mir. Nur verstehe ich diesen Punkt bis heute einfach nicht.

Ich wundere mich einfach nur das dem Kunden eine Wartung der Federgabel in Rechnung gestellt wird, die erst in Zukunft ansteht. In diesem Fall wäre die meiner Meinung nach korrekte Vorgehensweise so gewesen: Reparatur der Federgabel auf Garantie (Faktisch sind dafür alle Voraussetzungen erfüllt), nächste kostenpflichtige Wartung der Federgabel in 12 Monaten ab Garantiereparatur.

Zwei weitere Kritikpunkte hätte ich noch:

1. Ich bin bis heute nicht in Kenntnis gesetzt worden was mich die Reparatur und die von mir gewünschte komplette Inspektion des Rades (um die es hier nicht geht, hier geht es nur um die Federgabel) nun letztendlich kosten wird, obwohl mein Rad schon per Nachnahme zu mir unterwegs ist und der Postbote das Geld von mir bar verlangen wird. Bis heute habe ich schlicht keine Rechnung. So ist es für mich kaum möglich die passende Summe bereitzuhalten und das Paket vom Postboten direkt in Empfang zu nehmen. Leider wird es deswegen darauf hinauslaufen das ich das sehr große Paket sehr umständlich Tage später von der Post abholen darf.

2. Momentan ist es absolut unmöglich bei Canyon anzurufen und somit auf schnellem Wege für Klärung zu sorgen. Das ist mit ein Grund warum ich hier und öffentlich nachgefragt habe.


----------



## tom23" (9. Juni 2009)

du machst einen Denkfehler. Der Service für Fox kostet immer. Punkt. 
Auch wenn es bisher denkbar ungünstig gelaufen ist (wegen der bescheuerten Zeitkonstellation) musst du bei Toxo nun mal für den Service blechen. Die Reparatur sollte in aber in jedem Falle kostenlos sein. So wäre es richtig und fair, wenn du mich fragen würdest.

Ich wünsch dir, dass es gut ausgeht, Reparatur und Service zahlen wäre Kacke und für mich ein Grund, auf die Barrikaden zu gehen.


----------



## BillGehts (9. Juni 2009)

Ich muss hier auch noch mal etwas zu meiner Verteidigung sagen. Meine Gabel war 2x bei Canyon zur Prüfung. Jedes mal kam sie zurück mit der Begründung dass sie nicht defekt sei. Dass in der Gabel kein Öl mehr drin war hat niemand von Canyon interessiert. Ich hätte ja gern für einen Service bezahlt, das wurde aber nicht mal ansatzweise in Erwägung gezogen. Eine Gabel die auf einmal massiv Öl verliert ist aber ein Garantiefall. Nachdem ich die Gabel auf eigene Rechnung zu Toxoholics geschickt habe kam sie repariert zurück. Fazit: Jede Menge Ärger und ein halbes Jahr keine Gabel.  

Zur Verteidigung von Michael muss ich aber auch sagen, dass er sich um den Vorgang ordentlich gekümmert hat. Die anderen Canyon Mitarbeiter waren einfach im Dummy Mode und haben nicht reagiert.


----------



## Trailhunterer (9. Juni 2009)

Fox schreibt mir als Endverbraucher vor, eine Inspektion an der Gabel innerhalb 12 monate ab Kaufdatum durchführen zu lassen, um die Garantie aufrecht erhalten zu können, das ist ja o.k. .
Sollte jetzt ein Garantiefall eben innerhalb dieser 12 Monate vorliegen ( dazu genügt die Mitteilung des Falles bei Canyon ) ist Fox/Toxoh... verpflichtet, der Garantie folge zu leisten.
Eine Inspektion der Gabel unterliegt schon einmal der Beauftragung durch den Endverbraucher.  Liegt diese nicht vor, kann dies nicht zu Lasten des Endverbrauchers gehen. Da hätte Fox/toxoh... mal mit dem Endverbraucher komminizieren müssen/sollen.
Ebenso kann die Garantieleistung nicht abhängig davon gemacht werden, ob die zukünftige erstmalige Inspektion überhaupt gemacht wird. Vielleicht war aber auch nur ein Kundenorientierter Bearbeiter bei Fox am Werk, der dir die Versandkosten ersparen wollte und sicherstellen will, das deine Gabel wieder 12 Monate Garantie hat.

Die Garantiereparatur entbindet dich aber nicht die Inspektionen im 12 Monats Turnus ab Kaufdatum druchführen zu lassen.


----------



## Peter K (9. Juni 2009)

Winston Smith schrieb:


> Das ist der Punkt. Der Service der Gabel wäre NACH dem Einliefern des Rades bei Canyon fällig geworden, der Fehler trat aber VOR Ablauf der Frist ein.
> 
> Nicht das wir uns falsch verstehen. Ich respektiere die Vorgehensweise und Kundenfreundlichkeit der Canyon Mitarbeiter sehr, Herr Rosenbaum und Kollegen waren sehr freundlich und zuvorkommend zu mir. Nur verstehe ich diesen Punkt bis heute einfach nicht.
> 
> ...



Was war an deiner Gabel definitiv defekt ? Mich interessiert nicht das Wartungsprozedere (Dichtungsaustausch, Ölwechsel), sondern was da anscheinen kaputt war, sprich was der Mechaniker an der Gabel für einen Mangel entdeckt hat. Du hattest ja geschrieben, dass du dein Rad mit einer nach deiner Auffassung voll funktionsfähigen Gabel verschickt hast.


----------



## Winston Smith (9. Juni 2009)

Peter K schrieb:


> Was war an deiner Gabel definitiv defekt ? Mich interessiert nicht das Wartungsprozedere (Dichtungsaustausch, Ölwechsel), sondern was da anscheinen kaputt war, sprich was der Mechaniker an der Gabel für einen Mangel entdeckt hat. Du hattest ja geschrieben, dass du dein Rad mit einer nach deiner Auffassung voll funktionsfähigen Gabel verschickt hast.



Mir wurde gesagt das die "Gabelkrone" defekt ist und deshalb Geräusche macht.

Letztendlich habe ich jetzt natürlich verstanden das ich nicht für die Reparatur bezahle, sondern für den Service.


----------



## Peter K (9. Juni 2009)

Winston Smith schrieb:


> Mir wurde gesagt das die "Gabelkrone" defekt ist und deshalb Geräusche macht.
> 
> Letztendlich habe ich jetzt natürlich verstanden das ich nicht für die Reparatur bezahle, sondern für den Service.



Absolut korrekt wäre jetzt eine detallierte Rechnungsstellung der ausgeführten Arbeiten durch Canyon mit den benötigten Ersatzteilen und Fremdleistungen z.B. von Toxo. Weiterhin der Vermerk der auf Garantie gewechselten Bauteile der Gabel. Vielleicht solltest du den Umfang der Servicearbeiten die an deinem Rad in Zukunft gemacht werden sollen exakt definieren, das verhindert Missverständnisse.


----------



## FreakyStyley (11. Juni 2009)

Um es mal ganz klar und deutlich zu sagen - was ich hier aus diesem eigenartigen Thread interpretiere: wenn ich nicht in *Jahresfrist *einen Betrag X an Fox zahle, indem ich meine Gabel zum *Service* einschicke, kommen dich auch nicht für Reparaturen außerhalb des Services auf.

Extrembeispiel:

Neuer Gabelkauf: 01.01.09

Am 15.01.09 klappert es in der Gabelkrone. 

Ich schicke am 20.01 die Gabel zu Fox. Der Defekt wird repariert und ich darf 100,- Euro löhnen.

Begründung: der Service, den ich innerhalb eines Jahres nach Kauf hätte machen müssen, kostet mich immer 100,-. Den Defekt in der  Gabelkrone haben sie jedoch kostenfrei repariert.

Damit muss ich einverstanden sein, denn so sind die Vertragsbedingungen formuliert. Abzocke? Ja, wie ich meine. Von Garantie kann doch hierbei keine Rede mehr sein.

Den einzigen Nutzen hätte ich, wenn jetzt bis zum 19.01.2010 irgendetwas kaputt geht, da ich ja den Jahresservice schon gemacht habe. Ansonsten eben Arschkarte.

Deswegen: die Gabel erst dann zum Service bringen, wenn wirklich etwas defekt ist. Denn löhnen darf man in der Regel bei Fox immer.

PS: meine Talas habe ich voll funktionstüchtig seit Dezember 2005 am Bike. Ohne das sie einen Service gesehen hätte.

Danke.


----------



## FreakyStyley (11. Juni 2009)

Nachtrag: kann das wirklich so sein?

Entweder spinnt der Thread-Eröffner oder der Antworter von Canyon (was ich nicht glaube).

Ich gehe einfach davon aus, dass der Thread-Eröffner nach 12 Monaten die defekte Gabel eingeschickt hat. Ansonsten hätte Canyon anstandslos reparieren oder austauschen müssen.

Fox ist in dieser Hinsicht vollkommen außen vor, da ein Vertrag mit Canyon abgeschlossen wurde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lion77 (11. Juni 2009)

Einfach immer noch voll peinlich, was hier bei Canyon abgeht.
Vor nem halben Jahr, wurden alle gesteinigt, die was gegen die Probleme bei Canyon gesagt haben. Und Nu???.....es musste wirklich soviel Zeit vergehen, bis Canyon selbst seinen Kunden Entschuldigungs- und Erklärungsversuche zusendete, weil ja anscheinend bis heut kein Ende des Chaoses in Sicht ist.
Armselige Entschuldigungen, Abwälzen der Lieferprobleme auf Zulieferer...
Wahnsinn, wie eine Firma so leichtfertig seinen Ruf verspielen kann....

Und dann jetzt bei diesem Beispiel, wieder mal super Pluspunkt bei Canyon für Kundenzufriedenheit......

Ich bleib dabei, Canyon ist vor einem halben Jahr nicht mal ansatzweise klargekommen und genauso sieht es jetzt immer noch aus.....

Echt Armselig.......

Und bevor jetzt wieder bla bla kommt, warum , wieso und was auch immer...    Wir alle kaufen uns hier Räder, um damit fahren zu können und um Spass zu haben. Aber gerade Canyon enttäuscht Kunden, welche diesen EINFACHEN ANSPRUCH an ihren Bikekauf haben dermassen, dass es einfach nur noch PEINLICH ist.
Canyon müsste Fox (als Grossabnehmer!!!) auf die Füsse treten. Aber nein, es läuft wie immer, der Kunde hat ja sein Rad bezahlt und amit allem anderen soll sich KarlArsch Kunde gefälligst rumschlagen.
Er ist ja schliesslich selbst schuld, dass er ein Rad bei Canyon gekauft hat....oder wie soll mann den ganzen Scheiss verstehen, den die Bande da schon seit Monaten verzapft???? HERR mrosenb. Canyon??????
Herr Staab wer auch immer sich hier mal sporadisch zu Wort meldet, wenns dann doch mal zu realistisch wird, was enttäuschte Kunden schreiben.

Sone Firma sollte einsehen, dass es besser ist Insolvenz anzumelden......dann steht einem NEUSTART zumindest nichts im Wege..
Und man könnte anfangen, den Laden mal anständig aufzuziehen.....

Mit zufriedenen Kunden und allem, was andere Bikebesitzer kostenlos dazubekommen. Bei Ihren Radfirmen....

Gibt echt wenige, die sich das leisten können, was Canyon nun schon ewig abzieht.....

Lion


----------



## schappi (11. Juni 2009)

Kritik, mag sie in der Sache noch so berechtigt sein, wird durch die Art und Weise wie sie vorgebracht wird schnell disqualifiziert. Darum:


----------



## S.D. (11. Juni 2009)

FreakyStyley schrieb:


> Um es mal ganz klar und deutlich zu sagen - was ich hier aus diesem eigenartigen Thread interpretiere: wenn ich nicht in *Jahresfrist *einen Betrag X an Fox zahle, indem ich meine Gabel zum *Service* einschicke, kommen dich auch nicht für Reparaturen außerhalb des Services auf.
> 
> Extrembeispiel:
> 
> ...



Genauso läuft es bei FOX ab.
RS hat das gleiche Problem mit knackenden Gabelkronen.
Meine knapp 2 Jahre alte Rebe habe ich zu Sport-Import geschickt (bisher noch kein Service daran gemacht) mit der Bitte um Tausch der Gabelkrone und um Durchführung eines Services).
Nach einer Woche kam die Gabel mit neuer Krone zurück. Auch ein Service wurde durchgeführt mit Tausch von sämtlichen Dichtungen - und das alles kostenlos. Selbst die Versandkosten würden noch erstattet worden, wenn ich eine Bankverbindung angegeben hätte.

Gruß


----------



## S.D. (11. Juni 2009)

Lion77 schrieb:


> Einfach immer noch voll peinlich, was hier bei Canyon abgeht.
> Vor nem halben Jahr, wurden alle gesteinigt, die was gegen die Probleme bei Canyon gesagt haben. Und Nu???.....es musste wirklich soviel Zeit vergehen, bis Canyon selbst seinen Kunden Entschuldigungs- und Erklärungsversuche zusendete, weil ja anscheinend bis heut kein Ende des Chaoses in Sicht ist.
> Armselige Entschuldigungen, Abwälzen der Lieferprobleme auf Zulieferer...
> Wahnsinn, wie eine Firma so leichtfertig seinen Ruf verspielen kann....
> ...



Das gleiche Problem hast Du bei anderen Herstellern mit entsprechendem Preis-Leistungsverhältnis auch. Z. B. Cube, Stevens, Ghost, etc. lassen ihre Kunden auch ewig auf ihre bestellten Bikes warten. Wenn Du zu Cube was einschickst zwecks Reklamation, wartest Du bis du schwarz wirst.
Bei Scott, Secialized, Trek, etc. funtktioniert die Abwicklung deutlich besser. Du kriegst in der Regel das Teil ausgetauscht und die regeln das dann intern mit ihren Zulieferern.
Dafür kostet das Bike halt auch einiges mehr.

Gruß


----------



## tom23" (11. Juni 2009)

Ich fände es jetzt mal nach ein paar unsachlichen, teilweise peinlich-tatsachenverdrehenden und nicht korrekten posts mal interessant, was der Threadersteller denn jetzt an Nachnahme zahlen musste.

@Gast aus den KTWR
in deinem Beispiel hätten sie es dir halt repariert und punkt.
Ich hatte meine Gabel jetzt auch 3 Jahre ohne Wartung in Gebrauch und jetzt ist sie eingeschickt, früher oder später kriegen sie dich


----------



## Winston Smith (11. Juni 2009)

@tom23": Letztendlich habe ich 114,40 zahlen müssen.
@FreakyStyley: Ich spinne nicht und bin bei klarem Verstand. Alles was ich hier geschrieben habe entspricht zu 100% den Tatsachen. Mag sein das Dir das alles merkwürdig vorkommt. Mir geht es auch so...

Deine Theorie bzgl. des "Extrembeispieles" ist exakt richtig. Der Service muss laut Canyon IMMER bezahlt werden, egal zu welchem Datum innerhalb der Jahresfrist der Defekt auftritt. Der Service muss also theoretisch auch schon 1 Tag nach dem Kauf bezahlt werden, falls ein Defekt auftritt. Der Servicetechniker von Canyon hat mir dies anhand eines Beispiels bei einem angenommenen Zeitraum von 3 Monaten ab Kaufdatum erklärt. Laut seiner Aussage ist der Zeitpunkt innerhalb des Jahres egal.

Mir persönlich erscheint es so, als ob mit dieser Regelung versucht werden soll die Garantie zum umgehen. Ob diese Vorgehensweise vor Gericht gebilligt werden würde? (Das habe ich nicht vor.)

Ich möchte Canyon im Grunde nichts. Ich bin sehr freundlich und zuvorkommend behandelt worden und das Rad ist top. Aber die lange Wartezeit, die Unmöglichkeit einer vernünftigen Kontaktaufnahme und die "merkwürdige" Vorgehensweise bzgl. der Garantieauslegung schmecken mir nicht.


----------



## tom23" (11. Juni 2009)

Wenn das in der Tat die neue Vorgehensweise der Foxianer ist (ich behaupte mal, immer den Service zahlen zu mÃ¼ssen innerhalb eins noch so kleinen Zeitraumes, war nie und nimmer seit jeher die Vorgehensweise, in deinem Fall hab ich einfach mal angenommen, dass es an der Ãberschneidung FÃ¤lligkeit neuer Service/Garantieleistung lag), dann sollte sich Canyon vielleicht mal Ã¼berlegen, auf das "Flaggschiff" Fox als Erstausstattung zu verzichten und andere Gabeln zu verbauen.

Ich hab ein ellenlanges Anschreiben an Toxoholic's mit meiner Gabel verschickt mit "bitte unter 150â¬ machen-drÃ¼ber bitte anrufen" und lass mich mal Ã¼berraschen.

Scheiss High End Kram und ne Quasi-Monopolstellung bei der Wartung (hab erst zu spÃ¤t gemerkt, dass es noch mindestens 2 andere gute LÃ¤den gibt, die Fox machen, wenn die Garantie mal weg is) sind fÃ¼r den Endverbraucher nach dem Kauf einfach keine gute Konstellation.

114,40 sind ein komischer Preis, wenn man sich die Toxoholics Preisliste anschaut.


----------



## gooodguy (11. Juni 2009)

Also meine Talas ist seit 2006 verbaut und hat genau wie der Fox Triad Dämpfer keine Inspektion gesehen. Die laufen perfekt und warum soll ich da was dran machen.

Die Preis ebei Fox sind natürlich echt der Hammer, vor allem der Versand per UPS. Die haben sicherlich genau wie mein Arbeitgeber einen Vertrag mit UPS und zahlen auch weniger. Wir zahlen nicht mal 3  pro Paket bis 30 KG und 2,5 Meter.


----------



## FreakyStyley (11. Juni 2009)

Selbst wenn Fox so eine miese Auslegung seiner Service-Bedingungen bietet, bin ich mir sicher, dass einzig und allein Canyon innerhalb von Jahresfrist für alle Garantiekosten aufkommen muss. Wenn ich mir ein Auto kaufe und der Öhlkühler geht am nächsten Tag kaputt, kann sich mein Verkäufer auch nicht darauf berufen, dass ich für den Service eines Einzelteils erst mal selbst aufkommen muss. Jedenfalls nicht in der normalen Garantiezeit.

Als ich 2005 mein Specialized kaufte, war innerhalb von 3 Monaten 3 mal der Fox-Triad-Dämpfer eingesackt und Schrott. 3 mal auf Händlerkosten ausgetauscht und am Ende hatte ich einen nagelneuen DT-Swiss im Bike verbaut, weil es überhaupt nicht mit dem Triad damals hinhaute (schlechte Dichtungen, die bei Kälte versagten).

Ich würde mich nicht so abspeisen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clemson (11. Juni 2009)

so stehts bei Specialzed:

Komponenten anderer Hersteller:
Für Komponenten anderer Hersteller gelten immer die Garantiebestimmungen des
jeweiligen Herstellers. Die Garantiefälle dieser Komponenten sind bei den Service
Centern der jeweiligen Hersteller abzuwickeln.

Scott:
On other products/parts the warranty of the producer
remains valid.

also ein ganz normaler vorgang in der branche


----------



## tom23" (11. Juni 2009)

gooodguy schrieb:


> Die Preis ebei Fox sind natürlich echt der Hammer, vor allem der Versand per UPS. Die haben sicherlich genau wie mein Arbeitgeber einen Vertrag mit UPS und zahlen auch weniger. Wir zahlen nicht mal 3  pro Paket bis 30 KG und 2,5 Meter.



...und ihr zahlt nix für nen Karton? Und ihr zahlt auch keine Gebühren für die Nachnahme?
Wow, geiler Vertrag!


----------



## BillGehts (11. Juni 2009)

FreakyStyley schrieb:


> Selbst wenn Fox so eine miese Auslegung seiner Service-Bedingungen bietet, bin ich mir sicher, dass einzig und allein Canyon innerhalb von Jahresfrist für alle Garantiekosten aufkommen muss.



Das war auch meine Auffassung. Was willst Du aber tun wenn Canyon dann nicht einmal mehr auf emails reagiert? Man könnte Canyon verklagen, mir war das aber ehrlich gesagt zu aufwändig. 

Ich habe nach dieser Aktion beschlossen nie wieder ein Canyon Bike zu kaufen. In meinem Bekanntenkreis konnte ich auch einige Leute davon abhalten. 

In Zukunft heißt das für mich Specialized, Votec oder Stevens. Seien wir doch mal ganz ehrlich, so toll sind die Bikes von Canyon nun auch nicht. Sie sind einfach nur billig aber nicht wirklich besser als andere. Der ganze Ärger den man sich damit einhandelt ist es auf jeden Fall nicht Wert.


----------



## Borelnom (11. Juni 2009)

Wow, ich bin platt, 
Das Canyon Teile von so einem Hersteller verbaut zeigt ja wohl sehr eindeutig wie wichtig ihnen die langfrisige Zufriedenheit ihrer Kunden ist. Die sind doch GroÃabnehmer und sollten nicht nur auf ihren Preis sondern auch auf den Service bestehen, aber scheinbar ist nach dem Kauf alles egal.
Du hast Ã¼ber 2,5 Monate auf eine Inspektion gewartet??? HALLO??
merkst du noch was? geht ja wohl garnicht
Wenn ich mir vorstelle so lange mein Bike auÃer Haus....unmÃ¶glich. Nur mal so als kleiner Hinweis: ein vernÃ¼nftiger Bikeshop macht dir nen Termin und am nÃ¤chsten Tag isses fertig. 
Wenn Fox solche Bedingungen stellt sollte man mal Ã¼ber was anderes nachdenken, wie es bei RS geht hat ja schon jemand beschrieben. Magura zb hat nen RÃ¼ckruf wegen Gabelunterteile, einfach hinschicken und deine Gabel ist schneller zurÃ¼ck als du oder dein HÃ¤ndler sie ausbauen kann. Ich hab mal Montags nen Bremsgriff zu Magura geschickt, der war Mittwochs wieder da, Werkstattzettel bei auf dem der Mechaniker "Kundenfehler" angekreuzt hat. Kostet GARNIX innerhalb von 2 Tagen erledigt, vergessen.
Aber scheinbar kostet Magura im Einkauf 2â¬ mehr, und wenn jemand meint Fox sind die besten, na und, dann fahr ich halt nur die zweitbeste Gabel und hab dafÃ¼r den allerbesten Service.
Und diese Paragrafenreitere, ekelhaft, sich hinter schleimigen Formulierungen verdrÃ¼cken, das kenne ich so von anderen Herstellern nicht, jedenfalls wird es so nicht gehandhabt.
Das Canyon aus irgendeinem Fremdverschuldeten Grund nicht liefern kann ist das eine aber 2,5 Monate Service ist absolut indiskutabel.

Bitte nicht denken ich hÃ¤tte was gegen Canyon, bestimmt nicht. Ich fahre selbst ein F10, bin zufrieden, Lieferzeit und -infos waren alles ok.


----------



## Winston Smith (11. Juni 2009)

Von der Wartezeit sollte man fairer Weise ca. 3 Wochen abziehen, denn die gehen auf meine Kappe. Nichtsdestotrotz war das eine sehr lange Wartezeit. Sie war so lang das mir damit der Frühling und Sommeranfang (also die komplette 1. Schönwetterperiode 2009) in Bezug auf das Mountainbiken genommen wurde. Das Rad ist nämlich mein einziges sportliches Fahrrad. Jetzt ist das Rad da, aber ich kann nix machen, weil es nur regnet... :-(

Um die Zeit wenigstens einigermaßen zu nutzen, habe ich an dem Tag des Versandes hin zu Canyon mit dem Laufen begonnen. Aber leider ist auch dafür die Ausrüstung nicht ganz billig (und langfristig Gift für meine Knie).


----------



## gooodguy (12. Juni 2009)

tom23";6010064 schrieb:
			
		

> ...und ihr zahlt nix für nen Karton? Und ihr zahlt auch keine Gebühren für die Nachnahme?
> Wow, geiler Vertrag!


 
Was kosten Kartons? 30 Cent im 1000er Pack??? oder noch weniger.

Ok das mit der Nachnahem wusste ich nicht, aber das ist auch Sache von Toxo. Warum unbedingt Nachnahme? Vorkasse sollte die doch auch anbieten oder pay pal oder was auch immer wenn man sich gegen Rechnung entscheidet weil viel nicht zahlen.

Eine Rechnung per E-Mail sollte doch möglich sein 2009.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom23" (12. Juni 2009)

gooodguy schrieb:


> Was kosten Kartons? 30 Cent im 1000er Pack??? oder noch weniger.
> 
> Ok das mit der Nachnahem wusste ich nicht, aber das ist auch Sache von Toxo. Warum unbedingt Nachnahme? Vorkasse sollte die doch auch anbieten oder pay pal oder was auch immer wenn man sich gegen Rechnung entscheidet weil viel nicht zahlen.
> 
> Eine Rechnung per E-Mail sollte doch möglich sein 2009.



ich mein ja nur, das hier  ist ein Internetforum, welches zum Beispiel  bei Guugel ganz weit oben anspringt.
Ich hab ja meine Meinung in Bezug auf den Fall hier schon gepostet, aber ein bisserl Sachlichkeit sollte bei allen (verständlichen) Emotionen gewahrt bleiben, oder?
da werden aus 6 Wochen (incl. Versand und Infoaustausch) 2,5 Monate und dann schlagen die Jungs von Toxoholic'S auch noch 300% einfach so auf ihren Nettoeinkaufspreis für den Versand drauf, da hat man schnell ein Süppchen, das viel schärfer ist, als es denn sein sollte.
Vorkasse ist ein buchalterischer Albtraum in diesem Fall, auf Rechnung kannste mal abschminken bei 20-100 neuen Kunden jeden Tag. ich finde die Lösung nicht schlecht, Kreditkartenzahlung wär noch eine Option, die mir fehlt.


----------



## FreakyStyley (12. Juni 2009)

clemson schrieb:


> so stehts bei Specialzed:
> 
> Komponenten anderer Hersteller:
> Für Komponenten anderer Hersteller gelten immer die Garantiebestimmungen des
> ...


 

Ja und? 

Ich habe trotzdem von meinem Händler volle Garantieleistungen innerhalb der Garantiezeit bekommen, ohne dass ich mich an einen einzelnen Hersteller irgend einer Komponente meines Bikes hätte wenden müssen. Das wäre ja noch schöner, zumal das eben die Aufgabe des Händlers ist, an wen er sich wenden muss. Nach dem 2. Austausch meines defekten Fox-Dämpfers innerhalb von 2 Monaten habe ich meinen Händler vor die Wahl gestellt, mir einen DT einzubauen oder mein Bike wieder zurück gehen zu lassen. Innerhalb von 2 Tagen hatte ich den neuen DT drin. *Ohne eine müden Cent zu zahlen*.

Wenn Canyon allerdings *ausschließlich* Garantien auf seine Rahmen geben würde und beim Rest ist Essig, wäre das für mich *der* Grund, niemals beim Versender einzukaufen. Ich kann mir aber beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass dem so ist.

Nichts desto trotz: was man mittlerweile hier oder auch in den Bike-Heften so über Canyon liest, hört sich ganz schwer nach Managementfehlern an.


----------



## exto (12. Juni 2009)

Diese GESAMMTE Diskussion erinnert mich glücklicherweise wieder an meinen eisernen Vorsatz:

Kauf NIE eine Fox !

Sicher, die Leute bauen gute Gabeln, aber andere Mütter haben auch schöne Töchter.

In Sachen Service muss man sich mancherorts einfach an den Kopf fassen.


----------



## tom23" (12. Juni 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Diese GESAMMTE Diskussion erinnert mich glücklicherweise wieder an meinen eisernen Vorsatz:
> 
> Kauf NIE eine Fox !
> 
> ...



also du nix wolle meine Fox kaufe 
ich werde morgen das Votec (noch Voitl-Votec) auf die Isartrails führen, die Gabel kann gar nicht kaputtgehen.
Day 14 of waiting auf eine Antwort, was es denn nun kosten wird.


----------



## schappi (12. Juni 2009)

Willst du nicht Exto seine Pike abkaufen?
Die passt nicht mehr in sein Klapprad


----------



## exto (12. Juni 2009)

korrekte Klapprad kannste aber auch wieder zusammenklappen 

Für die Pike interessieren sich mittlerweile mehrere. Hat sich rumgesprochen, dass das olle Schätzchen tadellos funktioniert.

Vielleicht sollte ich sie erst mal behalten, falls die MZ zickt


----------



## b3nl (15. Juni 2009)

Also ich würde das nach Beschreibung bisher nicht akzeptieren. Für Service zu bezahlen, falls wirklich was gemacht wurde, ist imho ja ok. Aber dann bitte auch mit korrekter ausgezeichneter Rechnung, wobei es ja eigentlich üblich wäre, dem Kunden den ersten Service umsonst zu geben. Aber das ist halt das Pech, wenn man bei einem Internetversender bestellt. 
Sollte aber bei einem Service ausschließlich die Gewährleistung erfüllt worden sein, und eine Gabelkrone die man "aus Garantiegründen" wechselte ist eine Gewärhleistung die der Verkäufer erfüllen MUSS, sind dafür dem Endkunden keine Kosten in Rechnung zu stellen! Und wenn Canyon jetzt sagt, aber die "Kosten sind Bedingung bei FOX", ist das nicht das Problem des Endkunden. Gewährleistung ist vom Verkäufer zu tragen!


----------



## Trailhunterer (15. Juni 2009)

Wieso sich nicht einfach mal die zeit nehmen, und eine vernünftige email an fox schreiben, und nicht an toxoholics.

hatte mal einen fall bei avid-bremsen, was von sportimport eigenmächtig ignoriert und abgelehnt wurde.
darauf hin habe ich mich telefonisch an avid/sram Europe gewendet mit dieser problematik und deren abwicklung über den hauptimporteur.
die fielen aus allen wolken, wie mit ihrem produkt und ihrem namen gegenüber dem kunden umgegangen wird.
abwicklung erfolgte damals prompt über sram selbst mit grossen entschludigungen.
weiss der hersteller wirklioch was so beim kunden abgeht, ich glaube nicht.

dokumentier dir den ganzen vorgang mit entsprechende.
Rechnungstellung.

das ganze dann eben mit der email an fox.

mich würde interessieren was dann kommt.

nichts, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, da der hersteller einen namen zu verlieren hat, welches er nicht will.


----------



## tom23" (15. Juni 2009)

b3nl schrieb:


> Also ich würde das nach Beschreibung bisher nicht akzeptieren. Für Service zu bezahlen, falls wirklich was gemacht wurde, ist imho ja ok. Aber dann bitte auch mit korrekter ausgezeichneter Rechnung, wobei es ja eigentlich üblich wäre, dem Kunden den ersten Service umsonst zu geben. Aber das ist halt das Pech, wenn man bei einem Internetversender bestellt.
> Sollte aber bei einem Service ausschließlich die Gewährleistung erfüllt worden sein, und eine Gabelkrone die man "aus Garantiegründen" wechselte ist eine Gewärhleistung die der Verkäufer erfüllen MUSS, sind dafür dem Endkunden keine Kosten in Rechnung zu stellen! Und wenn Canyon jetzt sagt, aber die "Kosten sind Bedingung bei FOX", ist das nicht das Problem des Endkunden. Gewährleistung ist vom Verkäufer zu tragen!



und was genau hast du jetzt bei allem, was hier schon groß und breit diskutiert wurde, nicht verstanden?
Hauptsache noch mal nen Seitenhieb ausgeteilt und den eigenen Senf abgegeben, ne?
Selten so einen Schmarrn gelesen...


----------



## b3nl (16. Juni 2009)

tom23";6022945 schrieb:
			
		

> und was genau hast du jetzt bei allem, was hier schon groß und breit diskutiert wurde, nicht verstanden?
> Hauptsache noch mal nen Seitenhieb ausgeteilt und den eigenen Senf abgegeben, ne?
> Selten so einen Schmarrn gelesen...



Welche Gesichtspunkten bringen dich dazu, zu glauben, ich hätte den Sachverhalt nicht verstanden um mich dann aus diesem Grund heraus anzubluffen. Abgesehen davon würd ich dich gern fragen, was du mit diesem Posting zum Thema beigetragen und nicht "noch mal nen Seitenhieb ausgeteilt und den eigenen Senf abgegeben" hast? Zumal es doch eigentlich der Sinn eines Forums ist, dass man seinen Senf abgeben kann!
Wenn du wenigstens mitteilen würdest, welche meiner Sätze "selten gelesener Schmarn" sind, könnte man auch da drüber reden.
Falls du einfach nur n persönliches Problem mit kritikäußernden Neulingen hast, meld dich einfach per PM dann muss unserer privater Schmarn offtopic nicht den thread vollspammen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomas79 (16. Juni 2009)

Meine Gabel war schon zweimal bei Fox innerhalb des ersten Jahres, das erste Mal wg der Gabelkrone, die wurde getauscht, das zweite Mal wegen einem O-Ring. Beim zweiten Mal wurde nachgefragt, ob der Service gemacht werden soll. Also kein Zwangsservice bei Garantieabwicklung seitens toxoholics...


----------



## Trailhunterer (16. Juni 2009)

so sollte es ja auch sein.


----------



## b3nl (16. Juni 2009)

thomas79 schrieb:


> Meine Gabel war schon zweimal bei Fox innerhalb des ersten Jahres, das erste Mal wg der Gabelkrone, die wurde getauscht, das zweite Mal wegen einem O-Ring. Beim zweiten Mal wurde nachgefragt, ob der Service gemacht werden soll. Also kein Zwangsservice bei Garantieabwicklung seitens toxoholics...





Trailhunterer schrieb:


> so sollte es ja auch sein.


  Word, sehe ich genauso. Wahrscheinlich ist bei dem Fall des Threadersteller grad bei dem Verkehr bei Canyon einiges (vieles) durcheinander gekommen. Wobei ich sowas seitdem ich mich über Canyon informiere regelmäßig "als Entschuldigung" lese


----------



## tom23" (16. Juni 2009)

b3nl schrieb:


> Welche Gesichtspunkten bringen dich dazu, zu glauben, ich hätte den Sachverhalt nicht verstanden um mich dann aus diesem Grund heraus anzubluffen. Abgesehen davon würd ich dich gern fragen, was du mit diesem Posting zum Thema beigetragen und nicht "noch mal nen Seitenhieb ausgeteilt und den eigenen Senf abgegeben" hast? Zumal es doch eigentlich der Sinn eines Forums ist, dass man seinen Senf abgeben kann!
> Wenn du wenigstens mitteilen würdest, welche meiner Sätze "selten gelesener Schmarn" sind, könnte man auch da drüber reden.
> Falls du einfach nur n persönliches Problem mit kritikäußernden Neulingen hast, meld dich einfach per PM dann muss unserer privater Schmarn offtopic nicht den thread vollspammen!



In diesem Thema auf den vorher gehenden Seiten wurde alles geschrieben, was zu diesem Thema mehr oder auch weniger wichtig ist, unter anderem auch von mir.
Es wurde auf Themen wie Garantie und Gewährleistung, auf diesen speziellen Fall, auf Probleme in der Abwicklung etc. eingegangen.

Wenn du das gelesen hättest, wäre dein post obsolet gewesen, deswegen eigener Senf.
Sowohl die Prämisse als auch die Schlussfolgerung ist falsch, so.
Und ich werde dir jetzt nicht erklären, wo du genau falsch liegst, oder wie der Sachverhalt in diesem Fall liegt, das kannst du dir auf 3 Seiten selber erlesen.

Dann verstehst du auch, dass hier zum Beispiel der Service und nicht der Austausch der Gabelkrone bezahlt wurde und dass das Problem hier ein anderes ist.

Servus


----------



## b3nl (16. Juni 2009)

tom23";6026023 schrieb:
			
		

> In diesem Thema auf den vorher gehenden Seiten wurde alles geschrieben, was zu diesem Thema mehr oder auch weniger wichtig ist, unter anderem auch von mir.
> Es wurde auf Themen wie Garantie und Gewährleistung, auf diesen speziellen Fall, auf Probleme in der Abwicklung etc. eingegangen.


  Und ich darf jetzt zu einem Thread, der noch nicht geschlossen wurde und in dem noch diskutiert wird nicht meine Meinung äußern und vollkommen richtig nennen, dass man bei einer Gewährleistung absolut nichts zu bezahlen hat? Da der Threadersteller die Rechnung nicht im Voraus gesehen hat geschweige denn die Posten hier aufgezählt hat, darf ich doch wohl meine Meinung äußern.  Im Endeffekt frage ich mich jetzt eher sogar, warum ich mich vor dir rechtfertige. Bist du so wichtig, dass du zu entscheiden hast, wann ein Thread tot ist und wer Senf draufschmieren darf und wer nicht?  





			
				tom23";6026023 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du das gelesen hättest, wäre dein post obsolet gewesen, deswegen eigener Senf.
> Sowohl die Prämisse als auch die Schlussfolgerung ist falsch, so.
> Und ich werde dir jetzt nicht erklären, wo du genau falsch liegst, oder wie der Sachverhalt in diesem Fall liegt, das kannst du dir auf 3 Seiten selber erlesen.


  Ich liege bei einer undefinierten Rechnung falsch? thomas79 hat ein Beispiel genannt, welches zeigt, dass ich nicht falsch liege. Warum du beispielsweise nicht auf diesen Post eingangen bist obwohl er genau zu diesem Komplex der Gewährleistung gehört, wäre jetzt wieder ein anderes Thema. Auch der Umgang mit einer Leistung die Bezahlt werden muss, ist hier deutlich besser passiert. 





			
				tom23";6026023 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann verstehst du auch, dass hier zum Beispiel der Service und nicht der Austausch der Gabelkrone bezahlt wurde und dass das Problem hier ein anderes ist.


  Ich habe in meinen Ursprungspost bereits eine Differenzierung zwischen Service und Gewährleistung getroffen und "dir" im Endeffekt zugestimmt, dass man für Service zu bezahlen hat aber nicht für eine Mängelbehebung im Zuge der Gewährleistung. Denn das "garantiemäßige" Tauschen einer Gabelkrone weil die eine fehlerhafte Verarbeitung zeigt ist imho ein solcher Fall. Wenn jetzt beispielsweise im Servicebericht nur steht, "Gabelkrone getauscht", ist dafür nicht zu bezahlen.  Sollte dir jetzt diese Meinung selbst aufgestoßen sein, bitte ich dich das BGB bzgl. der Gewährleistung erneut zu lesen.


----------



## tom23" (16. Juni 2009)

hui, du bist aber eifrig. Natürlich darfst du Senf schmieren, wie du willst.
Ich habe zu Ende geschmiert, hugh!

Das mit dem Zitieren üben wir aber nochmal, ja?

Service bei Toxoholic's beinhaltet nie! einen Gabelkronentausch. Ölwechsel, Buchsentausch, Abstreifer und ein paar Kleinigkeiten.

Edith sagt:
so, und jetzt bin ich mal freundlich, sonst hältst du mich am Ende noch für einen unfreundlichen Zeitgenossen.
Wenn es sich für dich aus den gesammelten Posts noch nicht erschlossen hat: sie haben den Threadersteller sozusagen gezwungen, den  eigentlich freiwilligen Service wahrzunehmen, um die Garantie zu erhalten. Obgleich ein komischer Preis herauskam, den ich nie und nimmer aus den Servicegebühren plus Versand herausbekomme. 
Die Reparatur (Gabelkrone) ist KOSTENLOS.
Und da liegt der Hund begraben.

so, ich bin auch auf der Seite des Threaderstellers, aber aus anderen Gründen als du.


----------



## Peter K (16. Juni 2009)

> Die Reparatur (Gabelkrone) ist KOSTENLOS.
> Und da liegt der Hund begraben.



Liege ich falsch, wenn ich annehme, dass zum Tausch der Krone die Gabel kpl. zerlegt werden muss ? Und liege ich falsch, dass die Gabel dann normalerweise von einem Fachbetrieb mit neuen Dichtungen und Abstreifern sowie frischem Öl wieder montiert wird und dies selbstverständlich ohne Kosten für den Kunden ? Die Reparatur erfolgt ja im Rahmen der Gewährleistung. Ein Schelm wer Böses dabei denkt, aber kam hier vielleicht jemand auf den Gedanken bei der ca. 10 Monate alten Gabel durch die "sofortige Durchführung des Services" einen Teil der Kosten auf den Kunden abzuwälzen !! Und: War ein Gabelservice bei der Einsendung des Rades explizit angeordnet ?


----------



## b3nl (16. Juni 2009)

tom23";6026971 schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit dem Zitieren üben wir aber nochmal, ja?


  Sprechen wir von dem Zitieren wie es bei der deutschen Sprache üblich ist, oder von der Technik des Zitierens mit Ersatzzeichen hier im Forum? Falls du de defekten Umlaute meinst, mir geht es so ziemlich aufn Senkeln bei einem Edit-Klick alle Sonderzeichen zu kontrollieren, da mir die Forensoftware diese immer zerhaut. Darunter leider auch die Anführungszeichen deines Nicks, die ich vergas zu kontrollieren bei jedem Edit. Sry! Oder willste lieber TOFU oder so haben?  





			
				tom23";6026971 schrieb:
			
		

> Service bei Toxoholic's beinhaltet nie! einen Gabelkronentausch. Ölwechsel, Buchsentausch, Abstreifer und ein paar Kleinigkeiten.


  Selbst wenn ich diese Definition hier im Thread überlesen haben sollte, ist das kein Grund solch einen Ton zu fahren. Ich musste noch nie Service von Toxo oder einem anderen großen Federgabelhersteller, geschweige denn Service am Auto vornehmen lassen, und wenn hier von einer undefinierten Serviceleistung im Zuge einer Gewährleistung oder genau anders herum, einer Gewährleistung im Zuge des Service gesprochen wird, darf man sich als Anfänger doch auch noch wundern oder?  





			
				tom23";6026971 schrieb:
			
		

> so, und jetzt bin ich mal freundlich, sonst hältst du mich am Ende noch für einen unfreundlichen Zeitgenossen.


  Tja zu spät 


			
				tom23";6026971 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn es sich für dich aus den gesammelten Posts noch nicht erschlossen hat: sie haben den Threadersteller sozusagen gezwungen, den  eigentlich freiwilligen Service wahrzunehmen, um die Garantie zu erhalten. Obgleich ein komischer Preis herauskam, den ich nie und nimmer aus den Servicegebühren plus Versand herausbekomme.
> Die Reparatur (Gabelkrone) ist KOSTENLOS.
> Und da liegt der Hund begraben.


  Danke das habe ich bereits begriffen, und ergänzt, wie es um Gewährleistungspflichten des Herstellers aussieht. Hätte ich für dich extra noch betonen sollen, dass der Servicezwang wie hier praktiziert imho eine Frechheit ist? Ich dachte wir wären schon soweit gewesen  Hier nochmal das Beispiel thomas79, was leider erst nach deinem Ausbruch kam.  





			
				tom23";6026971 schrieb:
			
		

> so, ich bin auch auf der Seite des Threaderstellers, aber aus anderen Gründen als du.


  Ähm nö ...


----------



## tom23" (16. Juni 2009)

Peter K schrieb:


> Liege ich falsch, wenn ich annehme, dass zum Tausch der Krone die Gabel kpl. zerlegt werden muss ? Und liege ich falsch, dass die Gabel dann normalerweise von einem Fachbetrieb mit neuen Dichtungen und Abstreifern sowie frischem Öl wieder montiert wird und dies selbstverständlich ohne Kosten für den Kunden ? Die Reparatur erfolgt ja im Rahmen der Gewährleistung. Ein Schelm wer Böses dabei denkt, aber kam hier vielleicht jemand auf den Gedanken bei der ca. 10 Monate alten Gabel durch die "sofortige Durchführung des Services" einen Teil der Kosten auf den Kunden abzuwälzen !! Und: War ein Gabelservice bei der Einsendung des Rades explizit angeordnet ?



Ich kann dir diese Fragen nicht beantworten, aber die Illusion nehme ich dir, dass der einzig zertifizierte deutsche Betrieb für diese Edelteile besonders viel kostenlos macht, was die Kulanz angeht, kann ich dir keine Aussage machen.

Ich habe auch eine Fox als Erstausstattung drin, mit allen Auflagen, die Fox dir auferlegt, wenn du die Garantie behalten willst.
So, und ich habe einfach keinen Service gemacht und mittlerweile wäre die Garantie schon längst weg, Gewährleistung is auch rum ums Eck.
Nun, nach 3 1/2 Jahren hat sich mein Talas entschlossen, den Dienst zu versagen.
Nach ein bisserl Recherche und Nachfragen bei meinem Lieblingshändler in München, hab ich das Teil selber, ohne den Umweg über Canyon, zu Toxoholic's zu schicken, mit einem rieeeeeesen Anschreiben drin, in dem ich explizite Vorgaben machen, wann sie einfach machen dürfen und wann nicht.
Ich gebe Kostengrenzen vor und Arbeiten frei, ich denke, da habe ich mich abgesichert. Nicht, dass die mir noch das Casting tauschen, weil Ihnen die Farbe nicht mehr gefällt oder so 
Spannend wird's trotzdem, ob es eine Dichtung ist oder eine ganze Einheit, denn dann gibt's eine neue Gabel für  den Tommi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrecksBecks (16. Juni 2009)

FreakyStyley schrieb:


> Um es mal ganz klar und deutlich zu sagen - was ich hier aus diesem eigenartigen Thread interpretiere: wenn ich nicht in *Jahresfrist *einen Betrag X an Fox zahle, indem ich meine Gabel zum *Service* einschicke, kommen dich auch nicht für Reparaturen außerhalb des Services auf.
> 
> Extrembeispiel:
> 
> ...



reba kaufen ohne Service fahren


----------



## Alpenrebell (16. Juni 2009)

Nur mal so am Rande,ich lese hier immer 12 Monate Garantie.
Oder 24 Monate Gewährleistung.
Wustet ihr den nicht das nur die ersten 6 Monate der Hersteller und danach der Kunde nachweispflichtig. Nachzulesen im BGB


----------



## tom23" (16. Juni 2009)

Peter K schrieb:


> Die Reparatur erfolgt ja im Rahmen der Gewährleistung.





mrosenb. canyon schrieb:


> Da es sich somit um Garantiearbeiten und keine Gewährleistung handelt, kann der Importeur Bedingungen daran knüpfen: Die regelmäßige Durchführung von Wartungen.
> 
> Michael


----------



## tom23" (17. Juni 2009)

Kurzer Nachtrag zu meiner Gabelgeschichte, passt hier ja irgendwie auch rein:

-trotz nicht mehr vorhandener Garantie und Privatauftrag ohne das große C im Rücken hat mir Toxo das Talas System im Zuge des Service auf Kulanz ausgetauscht.
-Die Jungs und Mädels am Telefon waren immer sehr freundlich, obwohl ich die ganz schön genervt haben muss mit meiner Nachhakerei.
-Das Informationswesen zur erfolgten Reparatur und Aussage, dass es nicht mehr kostet, als befürchtet, ist verbesserungswürdig. Gerade, weil nur per Nachnahme geschickt wird und Post/UPS und Konsorten meist nicht wechseln können, wäre dies wichtig. Ich hab aber heute angerufen und so rausgefunden, was ich demjenigen, der die Gabel für mich entgegennimmt, als Zahlbetrag in die Hand drücken muss, dass die Gabel morgen zugestellt wird.
-Technisch? Die werden's wohl drauf haben, seh ich morgen.
-Bearbeitungszeit: Knapp über 2 Wochen, und ich habe herausgefunden, dass Toxo seit letzten Montag, also innerhalb 8 Werktagen, 180 Federelemente gewartet/repariert haben, sauber.


----------



## R_Nadal (20. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

Sorry ich weiß das passt hier nicht genau rein aber ich habe eine wichtige Frage...
Ich habe meine Bike neu aus einem Fahrradladen in England gekauft. Nun habe ich 2 Jahre Garantie, aber kann ich die auch in Deutschland verwerten, wie z.B. das der Deutsche eine Rechnung zum Engländer schickt?
MfG, Rafa


----------



## decline (20. Juli 2009)

du bist dir sicher, dass du 2 Jahre Garantie hast? Dachte immer in England gibts nur 1 Jahr Garantie auf die meisten gekauften Waren? (aber ich lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren)

was willst du mit der rechnung machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R_Nadal (20. Juli 2009)

Oh ja tut mir Leid das ich 2 Jahre geschrieben habe. Ja du hast vollkommen Recht. Ich habe nur 1 Jahr Garantie auf das Bike. Also mit der Rechnung meine ich da so: Ich lasse das was an meinem Bike gemacht werden muss bei einem Händler in meiner Umgebung machen. Dann bekomme ich eine Rechnung, welche ich bezahlen werde. Als nächstes würde ich diese Rechnung, die ich schon bezahlt habe, nach England zu dem Händler schicken, bei dem ich das Bike gekauft habe, mit der Hoffnung, er überweißt mir die Summe die ich bezahlen musste. Geht das denn überhaupt? Eiegntlich müsste das gehen, wenn ich ein Rad im Internet bestelle, und vor allem gehen diese Fahrräder sowieso nach ganz Europa... 
MfG, rafa
PS: Vielen Dank für dein Interesse, auch wenn meine Frage hier nicht richtig reinpasst


----------



## decline (20. Juli 2009)

also das geht mit sicherheit nicht... was ist denn genau kaputt?


----------



## jiri (20. Juli 2009)

1. Was hat deine Frage mit Canyon zu tun? Die gibts ja wohl in England eher nicht
2. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, das ein Hersteller das so akzeptiert. Wirst das defekte Teil/Rad wohl nach England schicken müssen und auf die Reperatur warten. Ist aber auch nicht so schlimm, hast doch viel Geld durch den Kauf in England gespart, da kann man das bisschen Warterei in der Saison gut verkraften


----------



## simdiem (20. Juli 2009)

jiri schrieb:


> Ist aber auch nicht so schlimm, hast doch viel Geld durch den Kauf in England gespart, da kann man das bisschen Warterei in der Saison gut verkraften



Jeder Möchtegernklug********r bringt in letzter Zeit den Spruch. Langsam reicht es. Lass dir mal was besseres einfallen.


----------



## jiri (21. Juli 2009)

In Anbetracht der dummen Ausgangsfrage ist mir nix besseres eingefallen...tut mir so leid


----------



## Straightflush (21. Juli 2009)

um mal zum thema zurückzukommen:

theoretisch ist's mir doch egal, welche Teile an einem rad verbaut sind. ich habe mit canyon einen Vertrag über das gesamte rad. damit ist canyon aquch verpflichtet dem deutschen gewähleistungsrecht nahczukommen?!

wenn ich mir einen BMW kaufe und der kühler geht kapuut, dann können die ja auch nicht sagen "wende dich an xy Deutsche Firma", oder "pech gehabt, der kommt aus china und da gibts keine gewähleistung.

kanns mir jemand ohne paragrafen erklären, so dass sogar ich's versteh?


----------



## decline (21. Juli 2009)

was erklären?


----------



## Straightflush (21. Juli 2009)

gute frage 

ich meine, warum canyon sich nicht zuständig fühlt, oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden? ist schon ein bisschen multitopic der thread...


----------

